# Domino



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

I might have some work coming up that requires more than my standard pocket holes. The domino fits the bill. Tested the big one a little today and was impressed. Couple questions

Is the little one sufficient for end tables, sideboards, casework?

I liked how powerful the xl was. Is the little one as smooth when plunging?

Are they accurate? Seems to be, but I only did a couple?


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I say yes the small one is good for the list you mention. For doors and very larger tables I would want a bigger tenon.
I've have not used the XL I heard it heavy.
I've had mine for at least 7 years. No complaints

Good Luck


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

https://www.senecawoodworking.com/products/domiplate-for-1-2-and-3-4-ply

1) Yes
2) I can't compare the 2 as I haven't used the 700
3) Yes it is very accurate.

The domiplate is a great addition to the Domino as it facilitates alignment of sheet goods.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

The only purpose for the XL is large joinery. Since you don't specify any details of your intended use, I honestly can't say which model you need.

I've attended Festool training for the domino line. There's much to learn in order to use it correctly. You'd be wrong to assume that the XL is simply the big dog and can do all the 500 can do. They are two machines with different intended uses. For 90% of woodworkers, the 500 is all you need.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I have a picture that you are Indiana, but I'm thinking closer to Dayton, than Indy. If that is true, you can come play with my 500. I'm South of Dayton, just into Warren county. it's pretty new, and everything works as it's supposed to.

For the laundry list you DID state it's 500 territory more than 700. I use this page to gauge how big when project planning. Not perfect, but gives a good idea.

http://web.hypersurf.com/~charlie2/DOMINO/DOMINO_TenonsMortiseWidth.html

AJ 7# for the 500, and 11.4# for the 700.


----------



## Blindhog (Jul 13, 2015)

As others have stated, each tool is designed for varying needs. I have both and they're each great at doing what they do; very accurate and precise. If your work is mostly smaller casework and such the 500 is more than adequate.
Either way, you won't be disappointed in your purchase.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Just a quick reminder that OP's can edit their posts to add details that commenters ask about later in the thread. It's a good LJ feature that helps the thread evolve, although it can fool less savvy users into thinking that the info was there but overlooked in earlier posts. Those of us with good reading comprehension know better.

Regarding accuracy, they are dead on if used correctly. You can download the user's guide here for detailed instructions on how to properly use the tool.

Anyone who is curious about the applicability of Festool products to their needs can visit a Festool dealer for a demo. My local Woodcraft will even allow customers to borrow tools like the domino for a couple of days to try out.


----------



## Jared_S (Jul 6, 2018)

The xl works well with the Seneca adapter for smaller mortises. I skipped the 500 and just have the 700.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

Still designing product but mostly for end tables-skirts to legs, shelves to legs, etc.

I used the big one on 2" handrail. I didn't think it was too bulky, but using it on smaller stock would probably change my mind.

If I went the smaller route, I would still have the xl available because the company I'm working for would allow me to borrow it.

Steven, I'm a little ways from you and currently don't have business that way, but thanks anyway.


----------



## blondterror (May 15, 2015)

If you intend to build any beds, doors, or large projects, I recommend the large XL Domino, I have both and use the 500 more frequently than the 700 but love both


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> Just a quick reminder that OP's can edit their posts to add details that commenters ask about later in the thread. It's a good LJ feature that helps the thread evolve, although it can fool less savvy users into thinking that the info was there but overlooked in earlier posts. Those of us with good reading comprehension know better.
> 
> - Rich


Back to your lack of reading comprehension, note way before you jumped in, and didn't see what he wanted to do, Aj had already commented on it.

Absolutely incredible huh….

CW not only edited his post, he added info to Aj's as well. If you want to try to sell that. go ahead.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

ive thought about getting the big boy but for what i do the 500 fits the bill perfectly.as said the accuracy is right on.the domino debate here has gone on for ever as for it's usefulness but id never get rid of mine.id say go for it.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> ive thought about getting the big boy but for what i do the 500 fits the bill perfectly.as said the accuracy is right on.the domino debate here has gone on for ever as for it s usefulness but id never get rid of mine.id say go for it.
> 
> - pottz


There's really no debate. Give someone a free domino and see if they turn it down. The debate is about budget and priorities.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> ive thought about getting the big boy but for what i do the 500 fits the bill perfectly.as said the accuracy is right on.the domino debate here has gone on for ever as for it s usefulness but id never get rid of mine.id say go for it.
> 
> - pottz
> There s really no debate. Give someone a free domino and see if they turn it down. The debate is about budget and priorities.
> ...


ha ha thats for sure,i think the ones that put it down are the ones that wish they could afford one.it's the old sweet lemons sour grapes logic analogy.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

This is for business so 1000$ isn't all that much. Not that it doesn't sting a little.

I'm pretty set on the 500.

Thanks guys.


----------



## AndyJ1s (Jan 26, 2019)

I've always been curious why the Domino technology has (apparently) not expanded to a stationary machine (like routers to router tables/shapers).

It seems like such a machine would be of similar utility to the old swinging chisel mortisers. It is also not lost on me that there are few of those in service today.

It just seems that many uses of dominoes for fastening would benefit by a process that brings the wood to the machine, rather than the machine to the wood, especially for applications that require the same operation on multiple workpieces.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

> I ve always been curious why the Domino technology has (apparently) not expanded to a stationary machine (like routers to router tables/shapers).
> 
> It seems like such a machine would be of similar utility to the old swinging chisel mortisers. It is also not lost on me that there are few of those in service today.
> 
> ...


It has. It's called a slot mortising machine.


----------



## Jared_S (Jul 6, 2018)

> I ve always been curious why the Domino technology has (apparently) not expanded to a stationary machine (like routers to router tables/shapers).
> 
> It seems like such a machine would be of similar utility to the old swinging chisel mortisers. It is also not lost on me that there are few of those in service today.
> 
> ...


Fixed it for you

It has. It s called a Maka.

However cnc has replaced it.


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

Production shops that haven't moved to CNC very likely use dedicated double ended tenoners, relishers, and mortisers to bang out joints all day long.

The advantage of a Domino for general woodworking is that you can take the tool to the machine and use it for arbitrary joinery. That flexibility is harder to get on a stationary machine, but in exchange you get repeatability.

If I were making louvers all day long, all week long, I'd much rather have stationary tools. If I were making custom dining chairs a Domino is a lot more useful.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

there is also another fun little tool called a multi router,but thats gonna set you back at least 3000+ depending on accessories,and if your like me there is always accessories-lol.


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm ready to bite the bullet also. Most of the time I would be doing smaller work, or that's what I do now but I could see myself building doors, tables and chairs. With the Seneca adapter I think the 700 is the way to go. I started a set of tall stools for our kitchen breakfast island last year and purchased a Leigh FMT for the project. I used it for a prototype and it worked well. I have all the pieces cut to size and stacked in my shop. All I would need to do is shorten the cross pieces and I could have them done in a weekend with the Domino vs. 6 weekends with the FMT. My neighbor needs a "sliding barn door" for his lake house. The Domino is the tool for that.


----------

